# New to the forum... Pics of my dogs



## RosewoodAPBT (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi there,
I posted a thread in the introduction forum but just thought I'd share some pics of my dogs with everyone.

This is Ruby... UKC CH 'PR' DMG Cali Girl's Rebellious Ruby

































This is Duncan... UKC Cali Girl's Another Slam Dunk
































This is Delilah


----------



## RosewoodAPBT (Sep 1, 2010)

Here are some fun pics...

Ruby and her nephew, Duncan









Ruby and Delilah









Derty on the left (my boyfriend's dog) and Duncan









Ace before he went to his new mommy's house. He rolled in a mud puddle. LOL









Me on the far right, handling my boyfriend's dog, Claymore









Bizzy, my AmBully (now lives with my ex)

















Ace again (now owned by Holly)


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Some of the best lookin dogs I've seen! The first one an AST? Gotta be...beautiful dog!
Bizzy is with your ex......hahahaha is that because of the second pic of him? He's a little busy? Ace is beautiful also...NICE DOGS!!!

Not an AST? wowwww


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice dogs. Ruby is beautiful and Ace is a great looking boy. ANymore pics of biz?


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

-gasps- Heeeeyyy!!!! Nice to see you on GPB!! i wuvz the picz!


----------



## RosewoodAPBT (Sep 1, 2010)

coppermare said:


> Some of the best lookin dogs I've seen! The first one an AST? Gotta be...beautiful dog!
> Bizzy is with your ex......hahahaha is that because of the second pic of him? He's a little busy? Ace is beautiful also...NICE DOGS!!!
> 
> Not an AST? wowwww


Thank you so much for the compliments! Ruby is not an AmStaff. I guess you could consider her a pitterstaff though because of her pedigree. LOL. She does have some AmStaffs in there somewhere. That's my main girl, she's my little princess. And Bizzy is with my ex just because he wanted to keep him. I love that boy, he was like my son. But I still get to see him so it's all good. Thank you for the compliments on Ace also.
: )


----------



## RosewoodAPBT (Sep 1, 2010)

Bully_Boy_Joe said:


> Nice dogs. Ruby is beautiful and Ace is a great looking boy. ANymore pics of biz?


Thank you very much! I'm sure that I have more pics of Biz somewhere. Let me try and find them...


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

amazing dogs. Just great looking bunch


----------



## RosewoodAPBT (Sep 1, 2010)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> -gasps- Heeeeyyy!!!! Nice to see you on GPB!! i wuvz the picz!


Heyyyyyyyyyyy niecey!!! LOL. Yep, I finally made an account. Thank you!
: )


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

RosewoodAPBT said:


> Thank you so much for the compliments! Ruby is not an AmStaff. I guess you could consider her a pitterstaff though because of her pedigree. LOL. She does have some AmStaffs in there somewhere. That's my main girl, she's my little princess. And Bizzy is with my ex just because he wanted to keep him. I love that boy, he was like my son. But I still get to see him so it's all good. Thank you for the compliments on Ace also.
> : )


Would love to see her pedigree!


----------



## RosewoodAPBT (Sep 1, 2010)

These are the only other pics of Biz I could find...


----------



## RosewoodAPBT (Sep 1, 2010)

coppermare said:


> Would love to see her pedigree!


Here is a link to her niece. Shimmer (Ruby's niece) is out of Clyde and Reigna. Clyde is Ruby's brother, so you can look at his pedigree. I don't have her pedigree online, unfortunately. But here's the link to Ruby's niece...

http://www.caligirlkennels.com/Shimmer.htm


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Very nice dogs.


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

They are beautiful dogs.


----------



## RosewoodAPBT (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks so much!!!
: )


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

You have some bangin dogs! Looove them! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Bizzy grew up to be awesome! I hadn't seen him mature. Everyones gorgeous and I can't wait to see Duncan grow.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I think they are all beautiful. I didn't know she was Clyde's sister! Here's his pedigree.

Viewing Pedigree Details for Cali Girl's Itza Stickup of DMG - Bully Breed Resource


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

They are all some beautiful dogs!Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

gorgeous dog!!!! welcome to the forum


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Darn nice looking pooches you got there Very well maintained.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Welcome Rosewood! Gorgeous herd you have!


----------



## RosewoodAPBT (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone!!! My dogs are my life.

@Aimee - Yep, Ruby is Clyde's sister! LOL


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

All are extremly gorgeous but I have a soft spot for Delilah, I'd love to see more pics of her. She's got the sweetest face. <3


----------



## RosewoodAPBT (Sep 1, 2010)

Thank you so much. Delilah is a sweetheart! I'll have to see if I can find more pics of her...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Gorgeous dogs  They all look so great.


----------



## RosewoodAPBT (Sep 1, 2010)

kg420 said:


> Gorgeous dogs  They all look so great.


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Me&Max (Jul 29, 2010)

Outstanding looking dogs you have indeed.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

very nice!!! great looking pups :clap:


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow, you have got some beautiful dogs


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

you have great looking dogs.. wow!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice dogs thanks for sharing


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

biz is quite among the most eye appealing bully's i have ever seen. very porportionate and full bodied. awesome physique. all your dogs look great. i look forward to seeing more titles coming out of your pack!!!


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Gorgeous dogs!!!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I must have missed your intro thread, so I'll go back and look for it. Beautiful pack you've got yourself there! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Awesome group you got there!!! Especially loving bizzy...but they're all great! Thanks for sharing your pictures with us...


----------



## RosewoodAPBT (Sep 1, 2010)

Thank you so much everyone!!! Ruby and Claymore are at a UKC show today, so wish them luck! And I'll be driving down to the show tomorrow with Ace and Duncan. I hope we come home with some wins and new titles!!! 
Ruby took Reserve Champion in both shows today!


----------

